# Sirius install question



## lstoner (Aug 4, 2008)

My 2007 X3 has the "pre-wired" option, but I don't think the head unit is satellite ready - it is the (Alpine?) "Business CD" model. I have no navigation system or separate CD changer but I have had the ipod integration installed. 

I can't get a straight answer from anyone on whether or not I need to replace my stereo (head unit) or simply add something to it to install Sirius radio (with the radio display working to display artist, etc and the steering wheel buttons still operational). Of course, the dealer only gives me the most expensive option....

What exaclty is "pre-wired" and what else do I need to buy and install?

Thanks!!
Lisa


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

You cannot run BMW's optional Sirius satellite radio without buying their headunit, however you do not need to replace your headunit to run XM satellite radio.
Here's a link to the XM receiver for your X3 on our site. bsw XM satellite radio for BMW X3
Shoot me an email if you have any further questions.

-Philip
[email protected]


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lstoner said:


> My 2007 X3 has the "pre-wired" option, but I don't think the head unit is satellite ready - it is the (Alpine?) "Business CD" model. I have no navigation system or separate CD changer but I have had the ipod integration installed.
> 
> I can't get a straight answer from anyone on whether or not I need to replace my stereo (head unit) or simply add something to it to install Sirius radio (with the radio display working to display artist, etc and the steering wheel buttons still operational). Of course, the dealer only gives me the most expensive option....
> 
> ...


I believe we have already spoken via email, you are SA693 equipped and ready for Sirius. Since you are prewired, all you need is the Sirius module (and mounting bracket if equipped with Business CD, NAV has it built into the DVD-ROM bracket).

Best of all - your Sirius antenna is integrated into the sharkfin on the roof. This is literally a 10 minute install at most. :thumbup:


----------

